# Problema con Preamp de Electret



## SrJenkins (Ene 4, 2018)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema muy extraño, he fabricado un preamp muy sencillo, basado en el Transistor 2N 3904, el circuito funciona si le conecto un altavoz a la salida, se percibe sonido (bajo obviamente, por que necesita etapa de amplificación), pero si lo conecto a una etapa de amplificación, tengo un sonido TIIIIIIII, muy, pero muy fuerte, que solo se quita si desconecto el pre amp... 

¿Qué podrá ser?

He fabricado el circuito en 3 ocaciones y siempre es el mismo problema

PD: si utilicé este circuito, es por que funciona con una batería de teléfono celular (dice entre 3 y 9V) Estoy instalando varios micrófonos dentro de un Acordeón, con una salida de jack 6.3mm y una entrada de cargador vía USB para la batería

PD2: si utilizo dos o mas veces la misma etapa pre-amplificadora, debo unir las salidas mediante resistores para hacerla monofónica, ¿qué valor deberían tener estos resistores?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Es obvio con una etapa no te alcanza para exitar debidamente un parlante, la impedancia de salida de esa configuración es muy elevada para una carga de parlante, teniendo en cuenta la baja señal del MIC, le estas casi pidiendo peras al olmo
Necesitas amplificar en tensión y luego en corriente
Si lo qures como pre necesitas algo más que un transistor, busca en el foro pre transistorizado y te vas a dar cuenta, o busca en internet


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 4, 2018)

Hola.
¿Unificaste 0V? ¿utilizas el capacitor a la salida del preamplificador?


----------



## SrJenkins (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es obvio con una etapa no te alcanza para exitar debidamente un parlante



Si, como mencioné, solo conecté el parlante para ver si el circuito estaba funcionando, y efectivamente entrega sonido (Obviamente débil) en un altavoz

El problema está en que al conectarlo a un amplificador, los parlantes suenan TIIIIIIIIII, que te rompe los timpanos... no sé cual es el problema que está generando este ruido extraño, ¿son las impedancias?

he buscado pero todos van a 9v, y yo necesito uno que funcione desde los 3v



blanko001 dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿Unificaste 0V? ¿utilizas el capacitor a la salida del preamplificador?



Si, esta todo bien, utilicé el multimetro para probar todas las conexiones y están correctas.

Ahora, a la salida le conecto un capacitor extra de 0.1 uF, y un resistor de 100k entre la salida y tierra, pero el problema persiste...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Has utilizado este montaje....





Proba con u AO tipo TL071 trabajan con bajo voltaje y amplifican en tensión bien, no es para ponerle un parlante, la carga debera estar alrededor de 10k


----------



## SrJenkins (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Has utilizado este montaje....
> https://k41.kn3.net/taringa/1/1/7/6/4/5/44/diazespina/5D2.gif?8294



Es exactamente el mismo que puse yo arriba, pero en colores


Pero los circuitos que se ven en internet todos están hechos para 9v... si el TL071 funciona en 3v (acabo de ver el datasheet y si, funciona) ¿debería cambiar los valores de los componentes del circuito, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2018)

¿ Estas alimentando el previo y la potencia desde la misma fuente ?

En caso afirmativo intercala sobre el positivo del previo una resistencia de 220 Ω y del lado del previo de la resistencia un capacitor de 100n en paralelo con un electrolítico de 220µ entre + y GND.


----------



## SrJenkins (Ene 4, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas alimentando el previo y la potencia desde la misma fuente ?



No, el Pre está alimentado con una batería Samsung de 4.2v, 2200mAh.

El amplificador es un parlante karaoke chino. También lo conecté al equipo de música antiguo y genera el mismo ruido intenso (ya me da miedo conectarlo a algo, siento que en cualquier momento rompe algun tweeter)


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

No toques ninguna resistencia con el preset varias la ganancia entre 213 y 0


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2018)

SrJenkins dijo:


> El amplificador es un parlante karaoke chino. También lo conecté al equipo de música antiguo y genera el mismo ruido intenso (ya me da miedo conectarlo a algo, siento que en cualquier momento rompe algun tweeter)


Probá tapando el micrófono con la mano (bien tapado) y repetí la prueba. Si sigue chillando, el problema es electrónico...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2018)

SrJenkins dijo:


> No, el Pre está alimentado con una batería Samsung de 4.2v, 2200mAh.
> 
> El amplificador es un parlante karaoke chino. También lo conecté al equipo de música antiguo y genera el mismo ruido intenso (ya me da miedo conectarlo a algo, siento que en cualquier momento rompe algun tweeter)


¿ Uniste de forma efectiva las masas del previo con las del amplificador ?


----------



## palurdo (Ene 4, 2018)

SrJenkins dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un problema muy extraño, he fabricado un preamp muy sencillo, basado en el Transistor 2N 3904, el circuito funciona si le conecto un altavoz a la salida, se percibe sonido (bajo obviamente, por que necesita etapa de amplificación), pero si lo conecto a una etapa de amplificación, tengo un sonido TIIIIIIII, muy, pero muy fuerte, que solo se quita si desconecto el pre amp...
> 
> ¿Qué podrá ser?
> 
> ...




No es por nada, pero yo tengo un circuito parecido, y la resistencia de polarización de base no la tengo de 100kOhm, la tengo de 2,7MOhm para una hfe de unos 300. Es cierto que tengo un voltaje de colector de 3V alimentando con 9V, pero para tener 1.5V seguramente baste con una resistencia de 1M.

PD: Con una etapa te sobra para tener una salida de 1Vpp.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

No podes comparar una cosa con la otra, el amplificador que el presento basicamente adapta la impedancia alta con una salida más baja, la resistencia que vos llamas polarización es realimentación negativa, 
El circuito que el forista presento no tiene nada que ver con la etapa de entrada de tu esquema
tampoco el tipo de trnasistores ni siquiera son equivalentes, mientras que el propone es de uso general los BC547 son de alta ganancia


----------



## palurdo (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No podes comparar una cosa con la otra, el amplificador que el presento basicamente adapta la impedancia alta con una salida más baja, la resistencia que vos llamas polarización es realimentación negativa,
> El circuito que el forista presento no tiene nada que ver con la etapa de entrada de tu esquema
> tampoco el tipo de trnasistores ni siquiera son equivalentes, mientras que el propone es de uso general los BC547 son de alta ganancia



La serie B de los BC547 es prácticamente intercambiable con los 2N3904. Olvídate del seguidor de tensión Q2, obviamente la resistencia de polarización de base, la que permite que la base trabaje en la zona lineal, es de realimentación negativa, por lo demás sólo cambia el valor de esa resistencia, lo digo porque mi circuito funciona bien, aunque con más ganancia al tener menos realimentación.

Ah, y la referencia de transistores que usé para el montaje es la 1A en sot-23, ya me dirás qué transistor es...

Edit: Cuando diseñé la etapa de entrada del previo de micro busqué la máxima excursión para una alimentación de 9V, teniendo en cuenta una hfe entre 200 y 300. En la protoboard usé los BC547B que es lo que se consigue  por aquí y al fijar los valores en el esquema anoté lo probado en la protoboard. Luego al hacer la PCB es cuando llevé todo a SMD y usé los 1A que son los más baratos. El circuito en ambas versiones funciona bien, con una excursión de más de 1Vpp sobre una tensión de colector de entre 3 y 5V dependiendo del transistor.

También fue fallo mío no haber filtrado la alimentación del previo con un RC, pero para mí circuito alimentado a batería de 9V, un condensador de 20uF me evita las oscilaciones, al menos con la pila en buen estado.


----------



## SrJenkins (Ene 5, 2018)

Un amigo vino a casa y conectó el colector directamente a +Vcc, y funcionó a la perfección.

Esto obviamente no es correcto pero el ruido se fué, y capta muy bien el sonido del electret.

Qué valor debería tener entonces el resistor que va entre V+ y el colector?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2018)

Ver el archivo adjunto 162837

Con colector a positivo el transistor le hace "cortocircuito" a la batería, eso ocurriría con señal , no en reposo.

Varía la resistencia hasta obtener algo cercano a Vcc/2 en el colector.


----------



## palurdo (Ene 7, 2018)

Supongamos Vs el voltaje de colector en reposo antes del condensador de acople de salida, entonces facilmente se obtiene que,

(Vcc-Vs)/R3=(HFE+1)*(Vs-0.7)/R2 ->
R3=R2*(Vcc-Vs)/((HFE+1)*(Vs-0.7)) ->

Para Vs=Vcc/2 y una ganancia tipica de 200 en un TUN (transistor universal NPN)
R3=R2*Vcc/(201*Vcc-281.4) <-> R2=R3*(201*Vcc-281.4)/Vcc

Así pues, si en el esquema dejas R2 de 100k, para que Vs en reposo sea 1.5V con un voltaje Vcc de 3V, R3 debe valer 100K*3/(603-281.4)=932Ohm (con 1kOhm estaria bien, quizá el voltaje quedará en 1.45V pero no tiene mayor importancia).

Si quieres conservar R3 de 10k, entonces R2 debe valer 1072k, puedes usar una R2 de 1MOhm, en cualquier caso el voltaje de salida variará un poco de lo calculado.

Con los valores del esquema en colector tienes una Vs de 

0.1=(3-Vs)/(201*Vs-140.7) -> 
20.10Vs-14.07=3-Vs ->
21.1Vs=17.07-> Vs=0.81V


----------



## SrJenkins (Ene 9, 2018)

El problema del circuito era que la ganancia en la salida era demaciado, demaciado alta.

Al final, solo conecté un resistor de 10k para el electret, y un condensador de 0.1uF para la salida. Y obtuve señal muy limpia y de un nivel de volumen estable en la salida.

¿Está bien esta forma de amplificar? Lo conecté a un amplificador de guitarra y en 40% de volumen ya llegaba a acoplar. Tuve que poner un resistor de 500k en la salida del condensador para atenuar el nivel de volumen...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 9, 2018)

Los mic a condensador tienen alto nivel de salida, si tu ampli es sensible y funiona bien perfecto al igual que la R de 500k por lo general las entradas de guitarra tienen una sensibilidad de entre 100 a 200mV siendo típico 150mV sobre 500k


----------



## SrJenkins (Ene 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Los mic a condensador tienen alto nivel de salida, si tu ampli es sensible y funiona bien perfecto al igual que la R de 500k por lo general las entradas de guitarra tienen una sensibilidad de entre 100 a 200mV siendo típico 150mV sobre 500k



Entonces, ¿no causaría ningún problema el circuito que propongo?


----------

